# First lighting attempt



## Walkure (Sep 19, 2018)

First attempt. Tower and attic and dormer light are setup as well. Just didn't switched them on.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/myMn8cmH1Q6KDLCU7


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW! Very nice


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Always love seeing blue lighting in a display.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. Love the contrasting colors. Are the blue / purple lights on the front coming from those flickery 'fire and ice' lights? ...or similar?

https://www.amazon.com/Gemmy-Lightshow-Projection-Purple-Spotlight/dp/B07BYNSJ8N

I picked a couple up last year at a christmas close-out sale. Only trouble is they project blue-white and warm-white colors - which just won't do for Halloween! So currently working on some replacement circuit boards so hopefully I can squeeze in red, orange, yellow, green, blue and ultra-violet/purple LEDs, then select which colors to run based on the season and mood needed.


----------



## Walkure (Sep 19, 2018)

corey872 said:


> Neat. Love the contrasting colors. Are the blue / purple lights on the front coming from those flickery 'fire and ice' lights? ...or similar?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gemmy-Lightshow-Projection-Purple-Spotlight/dp/B07BYNSJ8N
> 
> I picked a couple up last year at a christmas close-out sale. Only trouble is they project blue-white and warm-white colors - which just won't do for Halloween! So currently working on some replacement circuit boards so hopefully I can squeeze in red, orange, yellow, green, blue and ultra-violet/purple LEDs, then select which colors to run based on the season and mood needed.


Yes.


----------

